# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Vetvrasja

## DINA

TE VRASESH VETEN? RUAJNA ZOT!

"Edhe per mua jeta ka qene e veshtire, shume e veshtire, mirepo jam perpjekur te shoh gjithmone anen e mire te gjerave. Kam besuar dhe besoj se cdo njeri ka rolin e vet. Per ty, ka nevoje dikush, atehere pse u dashka te vrasesh veten? Ruajna Zot!
-Lajmet e javes se fundit na tronditen edhe nje here. Kronika e zeze dominoi ne faqet e para te gazetave. Marsida Bardhi, studente e historise ne Universitetin "Aleksander Xhuvani" i dha fund jetes, ne dhomen e saj, me vetevarje. Ata qe e njihnin derdhen lot, ne te tjeret, sapo e morem vesh, ndjeme dhimbje. Marsida Bardhi, 19 vjec, nuk do te jete me. Prej saj ka mbetur vetem kujtimi i hidhur i nje fije teli te holle, me te cilin ajo kish varur veten. Asnje i akuzuar, asnje i dyshuar, asnje i komprometuar. Nuk behet fjale as per konflikt, as per lidhje dashurie, as per ndonje aventure adoleshenteje. I vetmi fakt ish ai se vajza rrezikonte te mbetej ne disa lende. Tek e fundit, mund te perseriste vitin akademik.

Ne te njejten dite dhe ne te njejten ore, ne Dukagjin dhe ne Vlore, dy vajza te tjera u vrane me arme zjarri. Cdo vdekje ka dhimbje, por kur ajo vjen nga veteflijimi, atehere lindja kthehet ne brenge jo vetem per te afermit, por per te gjithe shoqerine. Keshtu mendon Mbaresa Marku, ish-studentja e Normales se Elbasanit, aktualisht mesuese ne gjimnazin e Patosit.

E quajne Mbaresa Marku. Nuk eshte VIP. Eshte thjesht nje grua e zakonshme. Te jashtezakonshme ka jeten, qendresen, kembenguljen dhe vullnetin per te kapercyer veshtiresite. E vecanta e saj eshte menyra per te administruar humbjen dhe per te programuar te ardhmen. 

"Kam lindur pas dy motrave, - thote ajo, - dhe prinderit e mi nuk donin me vajza, prandaj ma vune emrin Mbaresa. Domethene, fund. Mirepo as emri im nuk u beri pune prinderve te mi. Pas meje linden perseri, e perseri vajza te tjera." Po kush eshte Mbaresa Marku dhe pse ajo u be protagoniste e ketij reportazhi, menjehere pas vetevrasjes se Marsida Bardhit?

Gjimnazi

Jeta e Mbaresa Markut ka shume gjera te perbashketa me historine e tri grave qe i dhane fund jetes javen qe shkoi, por ne kah te kundert. Ne gjimnazin e Patosit, ku sot jep mesim, Mbaresa ka qene nxenesja me e shkelqyer ne mezime, krenaria e shkolles. Kur ishte ne mature, organizata e rinise i propozoi keshillit pedagogjik qe fotografia e saj te vihej ne tabelen e nderit. Meqenese keshilli pedagogjik heshti, te rinjte e vune vete fotografine e Mbaresa Markut ne tabelen e nderit. Ceshtja u nderlikua aq shume sa problemin e mori ne dore organizata e partise. E bija e ballistit nuk mund te vihej kurrsesi ne tabelen e nderit. Mesonjesit u ndane ne dysh; pro dhe kunder. C'faj kishte e bija?

Prej ketej problemi kaloi ne Komitetin e Partise te qytetit. Ai e quajti ngjarjen nje provokim ndaj vijes se partise dh gjakut te deshmoreve. Drejtori i shkolles mori verejtje, kurse mesuesi kujdestar u paralajmerua per transferim. Fotografia e Mbareses u hoq naten nga tabela e nderit. Edhe pas ketij sherri Mbaresa mbeti nxenesja me e mire e shkolles. Ajo mbaroi maturen shkelqyeshem mirepo per shkolle te larte as qe mund te behej fjale. Endrra e saj u keput ne mes. Per kater vjet rresht kjo vajze kish thurur nje enderr; te shkonte ne Normalen e Elbasanit. Atje ku kish mesuar i ati dhe te behej mesuese si ai. "Dite per dite kete mendoja. Dite per dite per kete mesoja,- thote ajo.- Kjo ishte endrra ime". "Ne ate kohe, - vazhdon Mbaresa,- mosrealizimi i kesaj endrre per mua ishte me e rende se vdekja, por, ne fund te fundit, nuk ishte vdekja vete. C'te beja? Te vrisja veten? Mos o Zot! Prinderit kishin nevoje per mua, motrat e vogla gjithashtu. Atehere u futa ne pune. Vesha kominoshet e dokut, hodha xhupin kinez mbi supe dhe shkova punetore me turne ne Uzinen Mekanike te naftes."

Ne uzine

E re, e bukur, camaroke, Mbaresa, vajza e armikut te popullit i shtrohet punes. Ne ate kohe, i propozoi per martese nje djale.

-Jam molle e ndaluar, - ia ktheu ajo djalit qe i propozoi per martese.

-Te dua, - i tha ai.

-U cmende?! Mos do qe te marresh veten ne qafe. Mos m'u afro se u dogje, mor djale? - Iu lut ajo djalit qe i propozoi sinqerisht.

-Te dua per grua,- i tha ai.

-Kerkon te humbasesh jeten tende. Une s'jam si ti. Une jam e bija e nje ballisti, vajza e nje armiku.

-Edhe prinderit e mi jane si prinderit e tu te denuar nga partia,- i tha djali dhe qe ate dite te dy u lidhen perjete.

Universiteti

S'ka gje me te afert se e pamundura. Pikerisht atehere kur mendon se endrra jote nuk do te realizohet kurre, pikerisht atehere vjen nje dite qe ajo behet realitet. Edhe nata qe duket kaq e zeze dhe kaq e gjate e ka nje fund. Pa fund, as e keqja s'mund te jete!

"Sic ju thashe, - vazhdon Mbaresa,- endrra ime ishte universiteti "Aleksander Xhuvani" ne Elbasan. Isha bere nene dhe prape doja te behesha si im at. E enderroja ate shkolle ku kishte studiuar ai. I kisha kaluar te 40-at. Punoja ne uzine. Kujdesesha per shtepine dhe udhetoja cdo jave nga Patosi ne Elbasan, nga Elbasani ne Tirane, nga Tirana ne Patos dhe anasjelltas. Ne vitin '97 me eshte dashur te udhetoje edhe ne kembe mes bresherive te plumbave per te mos humbur daten e provimeve. Kater here jam rrezuar ne provimin e morfologjise dhe kater here jam nisur perseri nga e para. Nuk me vjen turp ta pranoj kete fakt, edhe pse sot jam mesuese. Nuk me vjen turp se ne fund isha une ajo qe fitova. C'te beja kur s'e mora provimin per here te trete? Te bija ne pesimizem, te braktisja shkollen? Jo! Si kuptoj keto vajzat e sotme sa shpejt lodhen, sa shpejt bien ne pesimizem. Edhe per mua jeta ka qene e veshtire, shume e veshtire, mirepo gjithmone jam perpjekur te shoh anen e mire te gjerave. Cdo njeri ka rolin e vet ne jete. Cdo njeri eshte i rendesishem, pavaresisht nga mosha, gjinia dhe profesioni. Ne cfaredo rrethane qofte, mendo se dikush ka nevoje per ty. Atehere, e pse u dashka te vrasesh veten


======Me respekt Dina========

----------


## Mina

Jeta eshte lufte. I zoti eshte ai qe e perballon. Ky akt eshte denimi me i rende dhe i pamerituar. Askush nuk eshte pa halle ne kete bote. Jeta duhet dashuruar dhe zbukuruar. Cdokush nga ne e ka nje celes per t`i dhene drejtim problemeve. Ata qe e zoterojne, ecin kurdohere perpara, te tjeret qe nuk lodhen ta gjejne, perfundojne si rastet e siperpermendura. Mua me vjen keq natyrisht sepse te mbyllesh jeten ne nje moshe te re eshte tragjike por kete akt e denoj. Nje miku im, lengoi gjate nga nje semundje e pasherueshme. Nderroi jete ne moshen 35 vjecare dhe kerkoi jete deri ne frymen e fundit.

----------


## edmond25

Te vrasesh veten eshte mekat i madh. Asnje nuk te drejte qe ti jape fund jetes me duart e veta.Zoti eshte ai qe na e ka dhene kete jete dhe vetem Zoti ka te drejte te na e marre....... Do t'ju lutesha te gjitheve qe kane kesisoj problemesh qe mos te bejne gjera te tilla,per shkak te dashurise,te problemeve ekonomike,te shkolles apo cfaredo problemi qofte.Edhe une jam student,por kurre nuk do te vrisja veten per shkak te provimeve.Ka orar tjeter,prape do dal ne provim e do te jap krejt mundesite e mia qe ta marr ate provim,por qe te vras veten.... KURRE! Edhe nje here do t'ju beja thirrje te gjitheve, vecenarisht te rinjve moshatareve te mi, qe mos te bejne hapa te tilla. FLM. Zoti qofte me ju !

----------


## eris

Me ben shume cudi siguria e Mondit, qe kerkon te harrohet te ideja e Zotit, prej ku ngrihet e thote se askush nuk ka te drejte te beje edhe vetvrasje, per hir te atyre qe jetojne e vdesin nga qielli lart. Mondi, te jetosh do te thote te vdesesh nga pak. E asnjehere vetvrasja nuk eshte plotesisht e njeanshme. gjithmone merr formen e nje vrasjeje te pandergjegjshme nga te tjeret. TE vrasesh veten per nje qellim te caktuar, (qofte dhe humbja e provimeve), edhe per mua eshte turp, se askush nuk do ndieje keqardhje te vertete per ate qe u largua nga bota, por thjesht nje meshirim, permoshen dhe per motivin banal te ketij incidenti. gjithcka mund te ndryshoje nese pa shkak e per hobi, vendos te provosh dicka te re a mos provosh gje fare, duke mbeshtetur kembezen e armes ne mjeker. te pakten gjithcka mund te mbetet enigme dhe makabre, e te tjeret mund t'i breje ndergjegjia per njeriun qe nga trilli i vet, vendosi t'i braktise ne boten pa zot.

----------


## LePuLuShe

eSHTE SHUME E KEQE TE SHOHESH GJERA KAQ PREKESE DHE TE MENDOSH QE NDODHIN GJERA TE TILLA NE JETE KUR NE QAHEMI PER CIKERRIMA APO BUDALLALEQE TE VOGLA QE SKAN RENCI FARE PARA KETYRE JEMI VERTETE EGOISTA DHE TE VRASESH VETEN KUSHEDI SE CFARE GJENDJE TE KEQE PSIKOLOGJIKE DUHET TE KESH ARRITUR QE TE NDJHESH AQ KEQ GJYNAH

MENDONI PER TE ARDHMEN JETONI PER MOMENTIN SHIJOJENI JETEN NE CDO MOMENT TE SAJ SE ESH DICKA QE JU JEPET VETEM NJE HERE

----------


## eris

Meshira jote lepurushe eshte per te ardhur keq. Jeta sipas teje duhet te ndjeke skema sepse jetyojme ne grup e duhet t'i bindemi grupit. te uroj nje jete te gjate e te lumtur, qe pasi te kesh kaluar ne boten tjeter as mos ndiesh e mendosh qe ka tjeter bote, e te pendohesh per sjelljen tende te bukur e te paster ne vendet e pista te ketij realiteti.

----------


## LePuLuShe

JO UNE PO TE THEM TE JETOSH SI TE DUASH TI POR RESPEKTO LIRINE E TJETRIT GJITHASHTU KRIJO NJE BALANCE NE JETE JA PER CFARE E KAM FJALEN NESE NUK E KUPTON TI NUK ESHTE FAJI IM E DASHUR

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

amon amon te vrasesh veten ca flisni mer

Pyesni mua ju se caj ****** fare ha pi ri...edhe...qq

Take Care bros and Sis

~laterz~ :shkelje syri:

----------


## eris

Lepurushe, i takoj gjinise mashkullore, e nenshkrimi poshte ne anglisht e verteton akoma me tepr kete ide. megjithate edhe keqkuptimet, qofte te ketij loji, jane nje motiv me shume a me pak per te kaluar ne boten (jo ne spondin) tjeter!

----------


## ChuChu

Zoti ruan ata qe ruajne veten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Nderim per te vdekurit dhe jo gjykim te tyre, kaq doja te thoja.

----------


## kolombi

Vdekja kurre nuk munt te quhet zgjidhje.Vdekja eshte fundi i humneres se perpjekjeve per mbijetuar ndaj problemeve jetesore.
Dhe akoma me mizore vetvrasja.
Vetvrasja per mua eshte dobesia e ketyre njerezve qe ne castet me delikate,me te veshtira te jetes,nuk gjeten kurajo,guxim,besim ne vetvete per te dale nga labirintet e veshtiresive,problemeve, per ti buzeqeshur serisht JETES.

----------


## StormAngel

Qepare flisja me nenen time dhe me tregonte per nje plak qe ka vra veten sot. :i ngrysur: 
Ne fakt kunati dhe biri i tij i kane hyre ne shtepi per ti vjedhur,dhe pas nje procedure jane kapur vjedhesit.Nejse kjo,i eshte lajmeruar djali prej Zvicre dhe i thote babait:"Po ty une per c`te kam lene ne shtepi.Te ruash ate,apo te lejsh te te vjedhin? Ty c`te duhet jeta me?".
babai i shkrete,qe nuk e di bile c`ka menduar ne ato momente,merr litarin dhe varet.
Gjynaf! :i ngrysur: 

Vetevrasja eshte arma me e dobet e shpikur nga njeriu per te ikur nga problemet e perditshmerise.

----------


## ATMAN

Nje here ne Tirane nje vajze e re vrau veten sepse prinderit nuk donin qe ajo te lidhej me nje djale. Nga merzia dhe dashuria e madhe qe kish per djalin ajo vrau veten. Sot ajo gjendet ne varrezat e para te Tiranes ne Sharre. Ka nje varr te madh, te bukur, dhe dy prinder te cilet per dite shojne tek varri i saj duke qare. Ce do ... qe te dy palet vepruan pa mend ne koke dhe aq me teper vajza, nese e donte le te ikte nga shtepia me djalin qe ajo donte.Familja nga ana tjeter beri nje budallallik sepse keshtu e cuan vajzen ne nje veprim ektrem.

VETVRASJA ESHTE DISFATIZEM 

*per kete arsye njeriu duhet te ruaje balancen e plote mendore ne jeten e tij individuale dhe sociale , dhe per ta ruajtur kete balance te plote te duhet qe te mos kesh ne jete as kompleks inferioriteti dhe as kompleks superioriteti*

ndiqni sugjerimet e arunit dhe dilni nga egoizmi juaj sepse egoizmi i tepruar te con ne shkaterrim te plote dhe te pa evitueshem 

per nje problem te caktuar fizik , psiqik, dhe sentimentalo-spiritual , zoti ka krijuar zgjidhje te pafundme  


kete qe po vendos ketu poshte e mora nga nje forum tjeter shikoni cfare llogjike e ka cuar ne vetvrasje personin ne fjale:


Te flijohesh me duart e tua nuk eshte aspak e drejte perkundrazi eshte e mjere mbi te mjeren. 

Njeriu qe arrin ne kete pike me pare ka kaluar strese te vazhdueshme te cilat nuk iu ndane deri ne prag te vdekjes.
Nuk ndodhe shume here qe te cmendurit te vetvriten
ne shumicen e rasteve jane njerez normale te cilet mbyten nga deshperimi per nje arsye ose per nje tjeter.

Per mendimin tim ai qe vret veten eshte idiot por jo i cmendur sepse po te jesh i cmendur nuk e kupton se mund te vritet vetvetja.
Ka raste te ndryshme te vetevrasjes por disa jane teper mendjelehte
si pershembull , nje e tille ndodhi para pak muajsh 
ku ekzekutori i vetes se tij ''gjeti lopen pa ngrene dhe nuk kishte c'fare ti jepte dhe mori guximin ti jape fund jetes''

Pra kur te vije njeriu ne kete pike duhet te vrase lopen para vetes apo jo !



tema eshte e gjere dhe ka akoma per te trajtuar

----------


## ATMAN

Vetëvrasjet, më të mëdhatë e 40 viteve të fundit

Pas një zënke me prindërit apo një ndarje me të dashurin zgjidhja mbetet vetëvrasja. Femrat janë të më prirura për t’u vetëvrarë në krahasim me meshkujt, ndërkohë që shkaqet kryesore mbeten zënkat në çift. Ky fenomen i shpeshtë vitet e fundit konsiderohet nga specialistët e psikiatrisë kampion në lidhje me numrin e madh të vetëvrasjeve. Grindjet në familje, ato të jetës në çift, madje edhe stresi i përditshëm i punës, por edhe i papunësisë konsiderohet nxitësi më i madh psikologjik, sipas specialistëve që i detyron shumë njerëz të vetëvriten. Adoleshentët janë grup-mosha më e prekur nga fenomeni, ndërkohë që mjaft të tjerë që pas tentativës që kanë pasur për t’i marrë vetes jetën, kanë mbetur gjallë, i janë futur rrugës së psikoterapisë. Për mjekun psikiatër Dragush Totozani, me një karrierë disavjeçare në fushën psikiatrisë, rastet e vetëvrasjeve janë më të mëdhatë të regjistruara këto në dyzet vitet e fundit. Pas viteve ‘90 vihet re një rritje e menjëhershme e këtyre rasteve dhe shkak për këtë mbeten kushtet e vështira të jetesës, papunësia si dhe grindjet në familje. 
Sipas psikologëve, vetëvrasja konsiderohet si largimi i problemeve të përditshme, që janë duke kaluar. Në jo pak raste, duke mos njohur efektet e helmeve apo të armës që kanë zgjedhur për të mbyllur kapitullin e jetës, ata kanë mbetur në tentativë për t’u vetëvrarë. 


Shkaqet 

Shumë psikologë e përkufizojnë këtë situatë me tranzicionin paksa të zgjatur që po kalon vendi ynë, por për shumë specialistë të tjerë ndikimi i jashtëm, pra grindjet në famije, të jetës së çift apo raste të ngjashme bëhen gjithnjë shkak për të kaluar në këtë pikë. “Një ndikim të konsiderueshëm sidomos tek moshat e reja ka edhe televizioni. Nga rastet që kam parë deri tani kam vënë re se mjaft adoleshentë, që përplasen me zhgënjimet e para, pohojnë se janë gati t’i japin fund jetës, duke ndjekur shembullin e një personazhi filmash apo telenovelash, kjo sidomos tek vajzat”, - shpjegon psikologia Enrieta Çaushi. Ajo tregon se një ndër rastet e saj që ka ndjekur prej kohësh është ai i një 9-vjeçari nga qyteti i Fierit, i cili kishte kërcënuar prindërit e tij se do të pinte barnat e së ëmës nëse ata vazhdonin ta mërzisnin. Psikiatri Totozani shpjegon se ndikim të madh kanë edhe grindjet në familje apo probleme të ndryshme, që e detyrojmë një person të arrijë deri në vetëvrasje. Në brenda pak minuta mund të sjellësh ndër mend mjaft raste vetëvrasjesh, veçanërisht tek të rinjtë. Kështu, një student shqiptar vrau veten në Akademinë Ushtarake në Modena të Italisë. Një studente bëri të njëjtën gjë në Universitetin e Elbasanit, ndërsa një tjetër u hodh nga kati i gjashtë i banesës së saj në Allias. Një 20-vjeçare vrau veten sepse nuk duronte më xhelozinë dhe sherret me burrin. Të gjitha këto vetëvrasje kanë ndodhur brenda pak muajsh. Ndërsa vite më parë vetëm moshat e treta i jepnin fund jetës, kriza po shtrihet tek të rinjtë, dhe jo pak prej tyre për shkak të varfërisë dhe papunësisë. Sipas një studimi të UNICEF-it, vetëvrasja është një dukuri relativisht e re, por shifrat e saj janë gjithmonë e më alarmante, pasi po e vënë në rrezik jetën e shumë njerëzve dhe kryesisht të të rinjve. Ky fenomen, sipas statistikave të dhjetë muajve të fundit, është më i përhapur në zonat urbane, sidomos në qytete të tilla si: Tirana, Durrësi, Fieri, Laçi, Shkodra, Elbasani. Një ndër vendet me numrin më të madh të vetëvrasjeve në Evropë mbetet Hungaria, ku çdo vit numërohen dhjetëra raste. 


Helmimet 

Të bie në sy se shumica e atyre që zgjedhin për t’u vetëvrarë, përdorin lëndë toksike. Gra që gëlltisin bar miu apo të reja që pinë pas një zënke me prindërit një grusht ilaçesh, nuk janë të pakta rastet kur zgjidhja kërkohet edhe nga armët e zjarrit. Në Spitalin Ushtarak, i vetmi vend ku shkojnë të mbijetuarit, sidomos ata që përdorin lëndë toksike, përveç ndihmës së parë që u jepet, një shërbim tjetër nuk ofrohet për trajtimin e tyre psikologjik, pasi siç theksojnë specialistët, kontingjenti i personave që kanë tentuar t’i japin një herë fund jetës, mund ta përsërisin sërish këtë gjë. Specialistët e klinikës toksikologjike, thonë se shifrat e vetëhelmimeve janë jashtë çdo parashikimi, ndërkohë që trajtimi i tyre po bëhet thuajse i pamundur, pasi në spital mungojnë antidotet (kura) për këta pacientë. Ndërkohë që, sipas statistikave, përllogariten deri në gjashtë apo shtatë raste në ditë, dhe shumica mbeten në tentativa, pasi i shpëtojnë vdekjes. Vetëm vitin e kaluar ka pasur 32 raste të tilla, ndërsa sivjet, brenda më pak se 6 muajsh, janë mbi 10 raste. Ndërkohë që nga rastet e sivjetshme që të gjitha janë femra dhe mosha e tyre varion nga 18 deri në 35 vjeç. “Pjesa më e madhe e suicidive justifikohet me marrëdhëniet në çift, ndarje, kriza xhelozie e grindje mes partnerëve. Pastaj janë dhe arsyet ekonomike, mungesa e perspektivës, do të veçoja këtu të ardhurit nga rrethet veriore, zhgënjimin nga kryeqyteti. Eshtë dhe një kontingjent tjetër që justifikohet me traumat psikologjike në familje mosmarrëveshjet prindër-fëmijë, kjo sidomos te adoleshentët”,-shpjegon psikiatri Totozani. 


Televizioni vetëvrasës 

Ndikimi i televizionit konsiderohet nga psikologët vrasës. Dhe në jo pak raste telenovelat, ku njerëzit, sidomos adoleshentët, kërkojnë dashuritë e përsosura apo princin e kaltër, pësojnë trauma, që i çojnë ata deri në vetëvrasje. “Ndër rastet që kam vizituar vitet e fundit shoh se televizioni mbetet një ndikues i madh në jetën e shqiptarëve. Veçanërisht gratë, që janë edhe fanse të çmendura të tyre”,-tregon psikologia Çaushi. Ajo tregon se një adoleshente ka tentuar disa herë të vetëhelmohet pasi ka dështuar në dashuri, ndërkohë që dy fëmijë të tjerë, edhe këta në ndikimin e filmave, pasi kanë marrë nota negative në shkollë, u kanë thënë prindërve se donin t’i jepnin fund jetës, njësoj si një personazh i një filmi mjaft të ndjekur. “Kjo njihet në psikologji me botën e modeleve apo të tipeve, pra dikush merr si model jete një person të caktuar dhe në rast se nuk arrin që ta arrijë atë që dëshiron, atëherë zgjedh t’i japë fund jetës. Jo pak para shumë kohësh, një studente tentoi t’i jepte fund jetës pasi kishte marrë nota negative, gjë të cilën psikologët e shpjegojnë me faktin se ndikimi i prindërve te fëmijët vazhdon të jetë në mjaft raste vrasës. Edhe emigrantët konsiderohen një tjetër kontingjent në rrezik pas rikthimit në atdhe dhe përballjeve të pakëndshme me realitetin. 

mare nga gazeta  'Shekulli'

----------


## FLOWER

E kush nuk e ka cuar neper mend ndonjehere kur kemi qene ne fillimet e adoleshnces. te vrasesh veten kerkon shume kurajo ose nje gjendje psikologjike tejet te renduar

----------


## Rebele

te vrasesh veten vret deshiren per te shijuar vdekjen

----------


## ElMajico

me vjen shume keq per ate studenten por te arrish vetevrasjen?...

por faji nuk eshte vetem i saj por e shoqerise dhe familjes qe e rrethonte.

se ka qene presioni i larte i familjes dhe i shoqerise qe e ka shtyre vajzen e gjore ne ate akt te shemtuar.

----------


## R2T

Meqe kjo teme eshte hapur nja 7-8 here, nuk po lodhem te postoj prape, po kopjoj ato qe kam shkruar me perpara. 



> Te vrasim veten ne kushtet e shtepise. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si te vrasim veten ne kushtet e shtepise me mjete rrethanore.
> 
> 1. Menyra me asfiksi.
> Mjetet e nevojshme: 1. Cante plastmasi, 2. Leter ngjitese.
> 
> ...

----------


## Zana e malit

Vetvrasja eshte vepra me makabre qe do ta bente nje njeri per vehten e tij!Mendoj qe njerezit e ketille jane te dobet psiqikisht andaj edhe nuk analizojne sa duhet dhe si duhet per ta bere jeten te duket e bukur. 
Para se gjithash pesimizmi duhet larguar nga vehtja, respektivsiht duhet zevendesuar ate duke e pare anen tjeter me te ndritshme te jetes dhe jo te shikohet vetem ana e erret e saj dhe keshtu besoj qe askush as qe do mendonte per te bere nje hap te tille!

Me kujtohet nje refren qe shpesh perseritet ne kanalin "Animals channel" dhe qe thote:" It's a life in your hand and you are respinsible for it", pra ne perkthim eshte: "Keni nje jete ne duart e juaja dhe jeni pergjegjes per te".
Pra edhe po te kishim nje kafshe ne duart tona, po te ishim nje nder ata qe kujdeseshim per te atehere edhe automatikisht neve jemi pergjegjes per te dhe duhet bere c'mos ne menyre qe t'ia mundesojme asaj kafshe nje jete sa me te mire, e mos te flasim ketu per vehten tone, per jeten tone qe jemi dyfish me teper pergjegjes per te!

Uroj qe askush mos te mendoje per nje veper te ketille makabre!

ZeM

----------

